# Trip tomorrow



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

New to the board and reel fishing in general. Planning on heading out to Vk area, possibly Petronius, in the morning since the forecast looks favorable. Anyone else heading out or heard anything about where the bft and yft are located? We're going to be leaving from Ft Morgan @ 4 am. Hoping not to miss the bite, but may very well. First tuna (fingers crossed) trip in the H2O Junky for a bunch of spearos turned linemen. Blah blah blah, any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated. In the future would be more than willing to take experienced folKS out on my boat or pay my way on yours to learn the ropes. As mentioned before, complete newb, but eager to learn.


----------



## Vandellism (Feb 4, 2017)

I am in the same boat as you, although I am waiting for a few real calm days before I head that far. It one of those things where you can have all the knowledge and research in your head its just a matter of applying it. Let me know how it goes. Good luck


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Petronious usely holds quality yellowfin any of them you will be able to jig Blackfin but during the day they will be deep main thing about finding yellowfin clean water and watch bottom machine if you see some decent marks setup a drift start chunking.then repeat.Goodluck look forward to your report my buddys out therenow i couldn't go because of work


----------



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you. I'm overly optimistic at the moment, and have planned on trying the very tactics you suggested. But like a wise Mike Tyson once said, " Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the mouth" Here's to hoping for a James Buster Douglas kind of day! Will post how it turns out.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Probably start with some basics- safety equipment, emergency signaling devices, adaquate ditch equipment.... prepare for the worse- hope for the MOTHER LOAD OF FISHING TRIPS!! Watch the weather close for changes. And watch out for FOG! I have an advisory on the board. 
Ok- that's out of the way, lol. If you haven't already considered it / done it.... if you are serious about successful bluewater trips, you need a quality satellite imaging subscription- you want to know where the blue water is! Where the lines and eddies are. That will increase your productivity. 
Have your equipment ready to fish when you get there- you can probably pull a couple wahoo lures on the way- never know when one will strike a hi- speed plug! 
From my experience- Live bait produces best- but if none are available, some chunk bonito or Blackfin around one of the rigs is a good second best. We hit a couple of the platforms on the way out looking for good live baits.
We would also drop some jigs down on our them for some jigging action on the "Twins" 8500 Penn Spinfishers
Wish I had a good video to share on that subject. But there are probably a lot of guys here willing to share and help that are more experienced than me.
Tight Lines- and Good Luck!


----------



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

Well, made it out as far as MP256, @ 16 miles from Petronius. Caught some fish, no tuna or wahoo, gained some experience, saw some cool sealife, learned some lessons, stumbled on a nice snapper hole while looking for AJ on the way back, and made it home safe. Conditions were a little choppier than anticipated. The fog rolling in made heading out a little more tense. 50' ceiling blocked any ambient light from above and completely cloaked water action, so travel was much slower than needed to make it all the way out by sunup. Caught some beeliners and a decent lane snapper looking for bait at some shallower rigs. Caught several big blues working a diamond jig on one of the deeper rigs. Decided to try trolling for wahoo between rigs on the way out, and deposited the long line lure on the rig when I misjudged it's location and turned too soon. While working that little problem, encountered a pod of spotted dolphin that played around us for about 15 minutes before moving on. Way cool. Wind kicked up a bit, and seas reacted in kind. Nothing too bad, but first time out that far so we opted to switch tactics and rig hop back north and try for some AJ while working our way back home. Along the way got an interesting mark we decided to check out and pulled some hog snappers up, said hello, and made plans for lunch again in June. While it didn't turn out as glorious as we'd hoped, we had fun, got some experience, and most importantly made it back safe. Can't wait to try it again, but next time will hopefully have less chop. After 140ish miles of it yesterday, I feel like Melinda from Slingblade!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, you got a few fish... maybe not what you really wanted? But made it out and back with some adverse conditions. Had a good time regardless? And put some experience under your belt. :thumbup:


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

How far is the trip out of the pass? I want to go out there and spend the night this summer but I only hold 140 gallons and have twin thirsty two strokes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

mike6043 said:


> How far is the trip out of the pass? I want to go out there and spend the night this summer but I only hold 140 gallons and have twin thirsty two strokes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Count on over 200 miles round trip- depending on how many rigs you plan on hitting. Just remember your rule of "Thirds". Two thirds for the trip, one third for reserve (emergency).


----------



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

It's @ 140 round trip from Ft Morgan, & @150 RT from Perdido Pass, but that is strictly there and back and in a dead straight line. I would definitely agree with 200 that BB suggested to account for course deviation and other stops along the way. Keep in mind that I have 1 whole trips worth of experience and never made it to Petronius that day.


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

i have always thought those trips need a boaT with a 350+ fuel range to really be able to do the trip and have plenty of fuel to fish as its about 80 miles each way for most, and we never run in a straight line when rig hopping.


----------



## PhilipAguilar (Mar 11, 2017)

All the best for your trip!


----------

